# Installing apk files - App not installed? ???



## heavymagik (May 14, 2012)

Hi all, bare with me, i hope this is in the correct place as have searched and cant find a thing. Just come from an iphone to samsung note so be gentle..

I am trying to install. Apk files from several locations , phone memory, sd card, network..

But i keep receiving "App not installed." Message 99% of the time, every now and then it will work, but i have no idea whats going on please help.

I am running stock 2.3.6 gingerbread, unrooted as that wont work either :/


Using XDA Premium  (GT-N7000)


----------



## Ty113096 (May 15, 2012)

This might not  be any help but  i had the same problem on my infuse i flashed back to froyo then installed 2.3.6 +root and it went away 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using XDA


----------



## 85gallon (May 15, 2012)

Under settings> applications do you have unknown sources checked?  If not, that is most likely your problem.


----------



## heavymagik (May 15, 2012)

Yeah have unknown sources checked, but just will hardly ever install anything. Dont get it 

Took me about 50 tries to install angry birds ffs!

Using XDA Premium  (GT-N7000)


----------



## tadeas482 (May 15, 2012)

Some apps need to be installed via Root Explorer by placing it to some folder.


----------



## heavymagik (May 15, 2012)

So why after so many attempts did it work? ??
Also why do some apps insist on only working from the phone memory and not external sd card, is my 64gb card going to be useless?

Using Tapatalk (GT-N7000)


----------



## tadeas482 (May 19, 2012)

Dunno, its weird.

---------- Post added at 08:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 PM ----------

Didnt you clear some space between some tries?


----------



## heavymagik (May 19, 2012)

I have 63gb free on my sd card, and 11.5 gb on my internal space lol

Using XDA Premium  (GT-N7000)


----------



## tadeas482 (May 21, 2012)

heavymagik said:


> I have 63gb free on my sd card, and 11.5 gb on my internal space lol
> 
> Using XDA Premium  (GT-N7000)

Click to collapse



Hmmmm, that´s strange...perhaps the update may fix it.


----------



## heavymagik (May 21, 2012)

Update?

Using XDA Premium  (GT-N7000)


----------



## Coltie (May 21, 2012)

You should root it, flash a  custom rom, remove the unused applications, this will make it a much faster.I'd recommend you flash the Gadgetcheck's RevoHD for Note, its perfect.
Now, when you try to install an application from any other place but market, its normal to not be able to. If you are not rooted you shouldnt be able to as well.
When I try to install an application that I have downloaded from somewhere else I think it requires superuser permissions and I have to go to Settings/Applications/Unknown sources and check it.Doing this might solve your problems.
But cant tell for sure, I'm an owner of S II not note.
Good luck.


----------



## heavymagik (May 21, 2012)

I cant root it though

Using XDA Premium  (GT-N7000)


----------



## mac_allen (May 22, 2012)

check the Unknown source first


----------



## heavymagik (May 22, 2012)

Already done.

Using XDA Premium  (GT-N7000)


----------



## heavymagik (Jun 5, 2012)

Can anybody help?, tryinging to install airplayit and getting the same error? :banghead:

Using XDA Premium  (GT-N7000)


----------



## nathan-96 (Jun 5, 2012)

toocooldev said:


> restart the phone and try the reinstall. If it is not working forget that app

Click to collapse



That not right, its a installed file, so you have to place it in its original folder. then restart & done


----------



## paintball23456 (Jun 5, 2012)

install a custom rom simples  also why do you have to install that way there is a  thing called the market i have a seeking suspicion that the apps you want to install a pirated  we all do it


----------



## torq1337 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi there... just some ideas and few questions 

First off all... is that a new samsung from a store or you bought it from someone else ?

What to try:
- Shutdown the phone
- remove the SD card
- after that boot normaly into the OS
- then go to settings - applications and find the market / play store app
- Click on it, FORCE CLOSE if you can and clear the CACHE
- After that try to install any app.

Tell me whats happening after that all.
gl


----------



## heavymagik (Jun 6, 2012)

Airplayit isnt on the store.
Ive tried all of that, just wont install.
Its a brand new phone and i cant install a cystom rom, it wont root ive tried.

Using XDA Premium  (GT-N7000)


----------



## dstarfire (Jun 6, 2012)

To manually install an app, you'll need root access. Try asking in the q&a forum for your specific device for help with that. 

After you've gotten root access (however you do it), copy the .apk to /system/app (you can use a adb, a terminal emulator, or a third party file manager to do this)

Then, change the permissions on the file to so that owner, group, and users all have read and write (but not execute) permissions (that's 644 if you're using chmod)

Here's a link that explains how to manually install an app contained in taskmanager.apk
http://yagyagaire.blogspot.com/2012/03/task-manager-for-cm-rom-on-gt-s5570.html

If you read the explanations (after the he steps you through the process) it's easy to apply this same process to any other .apk no matter where it's stored.


----------



## heavymagik (May 14, 2012)

Hi all, bare with me, i hope this is in the correct place as have searched and cant find a thing. Just come from an iphone to samsung note so be gentle..

I am trying to install. Apk files from several locations , phone memory, sd card, network..

But i keep receiving "App not installed." Message 99% of the time, every now and then it will work, but i have no idea whats going on please help.

I am running stock 2.3.6 gingerbread, unrooted as that wont work either :/


Using XDA Premium  (GT-N7000)


----------



## heavymagik (Jun 11, 2012)

To complicated ill pass. Wheres an iphone when u need it.

Using XDA Premium  (GT-N7000)


----------



## febrilabs (Jun 12, 2012)

try to using root explorer
hope it helps


----------



## genehtc (Jan 20, 2014)

dstarfire said:


> To manually install an app, you'll need root access. Try asking in the q&a forum for your specific device for help with that.
> 
> After you've gotten root access (however you do it), copy the .apk to /system/app (you can use a adb, a terminal emulator, or a third party file manager to do this)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks. It worked.


----------



## waqar.qu (Mar 13, 2014)

*Won't show up*



genehtc said:


> Thanks. It worked.

Click to collapse



I'm trying to copy the snote apk to my note 2 cause after the 4.3 update s note closes upon opening it, but it won't show up in the system/app folder. No matter how i try to copy it in there it just doesn't show up.


----------



## bchooker (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm just trying to install an HTC flashlight app on my HTC One. I tried installing the app from my old HTC phone and even getting the One app online, but it will not install. Always tells me "app not installed." I'm using ES File Explorer and I've tried copying it to System/App and installing it from the downloads folder. Anyone know how to get it to install???


----------



## adam neal (Mar 25, 2014)

try to update your firmware to jellybean :good:


----------



## bchooker (Mar 25, 2014)

adam neal said:


> try to update your firmware to jellybean :good:

Click to collapse



I have Kit Kat 4.4.2


----------



## adam neal (Mar 25, 2014)

you could try installing via rom manager or goo manager..


----------



## bchooker (Mar 26, 2014)

adam neal said:


> you could try installing via rom manager or goo manager..

Click to collapse



I hate to sound like an idiot, but I have no idea how to do that...I don't know haedly anything aboit that stuff. It shouldn't be this hard to get a measly flashlight app


----------



## adam neal (Mar 26, 2014)

bchooker said:


> I hate to sound like an idiot, but I have no idea how to do that...I don't know haedly anything aboit that stuff. It shouldn't be this hard to get a measly flashlight app

Click to collapse



have you tried the "Brightest Flashlight Free" from the playstore?

---------- Post added at 04:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:55 AM ----------




bchooker said:


> I'm just trying to install an HTC flashlight app on my HTC One. I tried installing the app from my old HTC phone and even getting the One app online, but it will not install. Always tells me "app not installed." I'm using ES File Explorer and I've tried copying it to System/App and installing it from the downloads folder. Anyone know how to get it to install???

Click to collapse



if you've pasted it to system/app, then you need to set permissions to rw-r--r--. i think it will work only if your device is rooted. 
try the flashlight from here if you like


----------



## brannondean09 (Mar 26, 2014)

*A*



adam neal said:


> have you tried the "Brightest Flashlight Free" from the playstore?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:55 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That is because the flash light you are trying to install is a system app so...

A. System apps unlike most regular apps have resources that are scattered throughout the operating system.
B. If you are running a stock operating system there is a good chance that is already installed and therefore will not install a second time.

Hope this answers your question.


----------



## adam neal (Mar 26, 2014)

brannondean09 said:


> That is because the flash light you are trying to install is a system app so...
> 
> A. System apps unlike most regular apps have resources that are scattered throughout the operating system.
> B. If you are running a stock operating system there is a good chance that is already installed and therefore will not install a second time.
> ...

Click to collapse



nope buddy, i mean not for me but for bchooker maybe now he knows :good:


----------



## BlazingBullets (Dec 2, 2014)

*i got a quick easy solution*

I had ROM toolbox installed and set my install location to SD card. So i changed it back to AUTO and it works great now. Hope i helped 

EDIT: it might be another app, or even just you set it like that in your settings (should be in apps or storage i think)


----------



## VipiN'n'DroiD (Mar 24, 2015)

dstarfire said:


> To manually install an app, you'll need root access. Try asking in the q&a forum for your specific device for help with that.
> 
> After you've gotten root access (however you do it), copy the .apk to /system/app (you can use a adb, a terminal emulator, or a third party file manager to do this)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, tbh I've been trying to install a mod game apk .. but facing the same issue here "app not installed" .. I've tried every method I could. 

1. Almost uninstalled every app .. which I suspect could make a problem to install it, well that hurts  .. :crying:
2. Signed the app .. and then install it
3. Tried in Default system DPI ie. 320. 
4. Pasting it to the system/app  and changing the permission to 644 .. 
5. Cleared the data/data for the residue or junks remained  
6. Clearing the Play Store Data & Force close it , reboob several times 

& yeah .. every attempt was done with the Unknown Sources Checked !! 
and worst part is the app is not broken .. it will install without a hassle in BLUESTACKS .. atm I didn't have anyother android phone to check. 

I am running Android 5.0.2 .. and app is totally compatible with it.  I've downloaded from Playstore & played it for few mins ..  then uninstalled to install modded version, which never worked out.. and I made sure that the game version in Playstore is same as I've downloaded. 

So something I didn't try ..  or something I am missing here  

Someone who can help me please .. I want to play this game with the mod so BADLY !!!!


----------



## ax3n5a (Mar 27, 2015)

if your mobile is rooted you can try to open lucky patcher and just keep it opened
after some time it will give you a  notification about a file which the app has deleted
dont worry it wont delete any important file
now try to install that app again
it will most probably work

Please perss thanks button 'It helps me a lot


----------



## d3iu (Aug 31, 2015)

VipiN'n'DroiD said:


> Well, tbh I've been trying to install a mod game apk .. but facing the same issue here "app not installed" .. I've tried every method I could.
> 
> 1. Almost uninstalled every app .. which I suspect could make a problem to install it, well that hurts  .. :crying:
> 2. Signed the app .. and then install it
> ...

Click to collapse





i am having this same problem ...did you find a solution to this?:crying:


----------



## pedro.voteford (Dec 11, 2015)

*Installing apk files - App not installed? ??? - also*



d3iu said:


> i am having this same problem ...did you find a solution to this?:crying:

Click to collapse



Recently rebuilt an SPH-D710 with a fresh, clean install of CM (latest).
Ran Titanium Backup to restore some apps. They all went back in without a hitch except QR Droid Private, which just gave the "App Not Installed" error.
So, I downloaded the APK from the play store, and tried to install it by triggering it from the file manager. Same error.
So, I downloaded the "non-private" version of the app, tried that. Same error.
About another dozen apps downloaded the same way went in without a hitch. It's only this one that refuses to install.

Allow apps to be installed from unknown sources: Checked.

I followed the instructions earlier in the thread and just copied the apk directly into /data/app (not /system/app btw - all other user-installed apps are already in /data/app, not /system/app - /system/app only has SYSTEM apps); fixed the permissions, rebooted. QR Droid is nowhere to be seen.

Just in case I am wrong, I moved the apk over into /system/app, permissions checked, rebooted. Still bumpkiss.

I am at a loss here. It's just this one app that's causing a problem. I'd not care except that it gets used almost daily.


----------



## pedro.voteford (Dec 14, 2015)

*Core Issue Unresolved, Symptomatic Issue Deprecated*

The issue of one app refusing to install remains unresolved,

but,

I found a better QR reader, so "emergency" abated.

I'd still like to know what the problem was.


----------



## bweN diorD (Dec 15, 2015)

pedro.voteford said:


> The issue of one app refusing to install remains unresolved,
> 
> but,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



QR Droid Private has not been updated since july 13, well before android 6 was released, and what cm13 is. im assuming thats what you have when you say "latest". its possible, its not compatible with 6.0 and/or cm 13 yet.

if thats not the case, i have no idea why its not installing.


----------



## Flynch3211 (Mar 3, 2016)

I have a good question... what happends when your phone doesn't allow you to change permissions, even if you are rooted?

That is exactly what I have as an issue.


----------



## heavymagik (May 14, 2012)

Hi all, bare with me, i hope this is in the correct place as have searched and cant find a thing. Just come from an iphone to samsung note so be gentle..

I am trying to install. Apk files from several locations , phone memory, sd card, network..

But i keep receiving "App not installed." Message 99% of the time, every now and then it will work, but i have no idea whats going on please help.

I am running stock 2.3.6 gingerbread, unrooted as that wont work either :/


Using XDA Premium  (GT-N7000)


----------



## sieger007 (Feb 8, 2017)

I think a typical scenario that causes this problem is when you upgrade apps and some somewhere down the upgrade process the Dalvik cache and other folders art not cleared.
Watch fix the problem for me was apps2sd which was already installed and what I did was using a broken appcleaner and cleared all the Unwanted files turned out to be somewhere around seven hundred plus MB.
That fix the problem


----------



## hvandermaas (Feb 8, 2017)

*Apk*

Difficult so say what the cause of your problem is. Obviously not your sd card and memory 
One cause may be the google Play Store app.

Did you try:
1. Tap the Settings icon, select Apps > All > Google Play Store > Force stop / clear cache
2. Tap the Settings icon, select Apps > All > Google Play Store > Remove all updates (you can re-update later)

Edit:
From the quora website:

Possible/Common causes of “Application not Installed” error

Insufficient storage space: Your storage space may have filled up with no more space to accommodate new apps.

Corrupted app or apk file: This is most common with apps downloaded from outside Google Play Store. The app is either corrupted or incompletely downloaded or copied as the case maybe.

Incorrect app install location: Some apps are meant to be only installed on phone memory while some others can be installed on both phone memory and SD card. Trying do otherwise with the former can bring up this errors.

Installation on a mounted SD card: Maybe, your SD card is mounted on a laptop or elsewhere. Trying to install anything in this state will result in errors because the SD card is inaccessible.

Corrupted storage (Phone and SD card): This is probably the most common cause of this error. If the storage of your device is corrupted, any app installation will be impossible.

Apk signature/certificate clash: Installing another version of an app (with a different signed certificate) on the same device will probably result in this error. Installing an unsigned app could also result in this error.

App permission errors or temporary OS glitches could also bring about this error.

Possible Solutions of “Application not Installed” error

Reboot the phone: In times like this, first thing to do is to reboot your device. Or just shut down, remove and reinsert your battery.

Make sure to uninstall any apps you don’t use to free up space, also uninstall previous versions of the same app currently installed on your device.

Double check the apk files you download and be sure they were completely copied or downloaded.

Try resetting app permissions by going to Settings >Apps>All>Menu key >Reset application permissions or Reset app preferences.

Change app installation location to Automatic or Let system decide.

Make sure your SD card is not mounted or connected to a PC or elsewhere.

For worst case scenarios, format your SD card – copy it’s contents somewhere else for backup and format.

The last solution would be to totally wipe your device. Either by doing a factory reset under Settings or by doing a full wipe in recovery mode.


----------



## Ed Usher (Mar 18, 2017)

Was having the same thing when trying to export a signed package from Eclipse. I resolved the problem by setting a 'key' in the keystore with a long lifetime - when it was just a year then the problem occurred. Also found that it was a good idea to 'Uninstall for all users' if the app is already installed.


----------



## AngelFRANTIX (Apr 5, 2017)

App not installed fix:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJTDwrp-gkQ


----------



## shyl.kara (Jun 11, 2018)

Reset your phone and install apks. It is working.


----------

